# First Blood



## Winofarmer (Oct 4, 2012)

My first batch of Dragons Blood...Thanks DangerDave and all the others for the great info on making this recipe.


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 5, 2012)

You are very, very welcome, Lon. Yours looks beautiful. I cannot say how delighted I am that others---like yourself---are enjoying the Dragon Blood Recipe. It took a bit of coaxing at first to get some folks to try it. It's a staple at our house, just like bread and cheese. 

Starting some more this weekend. Wine on!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks great! My only problem with it is I thought I had about 20 bottles left but in fact there are only 10...they go fast!!


----------



## robie (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks great. I haven't made any of that wine, but really look forward to doing so soon.

Hey, Derek, 
I seem to have the same problem at my house with disappearing wine. I think it might be gremlins, myself. 
Glad to see you are mixing it up with kits from several different companies and with different wine types; that's the way to find out what is really best for your own tastes.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Oct 5, 2012)

My problem is that I put over half of mine into one gallon jugs. Having a one gal jug in the fridge at all times gets dangerous. Now I'm down to the 750ml bottles so I am better able to ration it. 

Thanks, I agree on the mixing it up comment. I always thought I was strictly a big red guy. The more varieties I try, the more I am finding some whites and fruit wines that I like. It's nice to have a varied selection.


----------



## robie (Oct 5, 2012)

DirtyDawg10 said:


> My problem is that I put over half of mine into one gallon jugs. Having a one gal jug in the fridge at all times gets dangerous. .



Oh, that's easy to fix; just send me the one-gallon jugs and I'll "guard" them for you.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Oct 5, 2012)

How generous of you


----------

